# Chicken Pot Pie



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

aahhhh one of my favorite winter meals - love it !

.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Interesting I will give it a try. The crust is my weak spot.

Bud


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

So help me Hannah, I am going to be so big I can't get through the door from just reading about all this wonderful food. That is really nice, I know it is good, no way it couldn't be.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> So help me Hannah, I am going to be so big I can't get through the door from just reading about all this wonderful food. That is really nice, I know it is good, no way it couldn't be.


BigJim - I now think of you each time I see biscuits or biscuit mix at the store! How's that for conditioning? 😄


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> BigJim - I now think of you each time I see biscuits or biscuit mix at the store! How's that for conditioning? 😄


Here ya go Nik. I bought this so I don't run out quickly. Price has gone up some.









Continental Mills Ranch Hand Buttermilk Biscuit Mix - 5 Lb.


Continental Mills Ranch Hand Buttermilk Biscuit Mix - 5 Lb.



www.roundeyesupply.com


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Here ya go Nik. I bought this so I don't run out quickly. Price has gone up some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't cheat! Scratch cooking, mostly. I don't know why I became that way, unless I was trying to avoid preservatives. That's not a criticism of Two Knots. I know she can cook & if I cooked as much as she does. . .


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just came back from store, no Big Daddy cheddar cheese biscuits. Picked up original grands they will have to do for now. Only one other big store here so will check another time. This one will be good practice.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> I don't cheat! Scratch cooking, mostly. I don't know why I became that way, unless I was trying to avoid preservatives. That's not a criticism of Two Knots. I know she can cook & if I cooked as much as she does. . .


Oh it has another purpose besides cheating. I have a lot to do here and just try to make things easier on myself. I have enough ingredients to make biscuits and pancakes from scratch for a very long time. I don't. Bread and pizza, pie crust dough yes. Cornbread yes.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nik333 said:


> I don't cheat! Scratch cooking, mostly. I don't know why I became that way, unless I was trying to avoid preservatives.





wooleybooger said:


> Oh it has another purpose besides cheating. I have a lot to do here and just try to make things easier on myself. I have enough ingredients to make biscuits and pancakes from scratch for a very long time. I don't. Bread and pizza, pie crust dough yes. Cornbread yes.


With three girls growing up with a mother who was a wonderful cook, & whose eight sisters were wonderful cooks, maybe it was a source of pride. Really not sure. Is there a Southern woman preference for scratch?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bud, that’ll work...peel them off and spread in greased pie plate...then fill and lay out the rest on the counter pressing it until it looks big enough to cover the top...
Also, make some slits in the top for steam to escape...Enjoy!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> With three girls growing up with a mother who was a wonderful cook, & whose eight sisters were wonderful cooks, maybe it was a source of pride. Really not sure. Is there a Southern woman preference for scratch?


I think I read you are a nurse so you'll get it I think. My wife has Huntington's Disease and needs a lot of help. I do everything except wash the clothes, she wants to do that and I let her, we don't have a working dishwasher either. I usually make food in quantity so we have left overs to reheat.

TK, today I bought a pk. of 6 6" Anchor Hocking pie pans/plates. I've been intending to make a pot pie but didn't want to make anything big. I think these will be just what I need.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I think mine is 6” as well...I only have two of them...I have another Big Daddy biscuits
in the fridge...I think my next pot pie I’ll make with ground beef and some veggies
with a creamy brown gravy. It’s so easy to whip these up with the big Daddy biscuits,
and fun too!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> With three girls growing up with a mother who was a wonderful cook, & whose eight sisters were wonderful cooks, maybe it was a source of pride. Really not sure. Is there a Southern woman preference for scratch?


I know my Judy likes to cook all things she cooks from scratch, it is really a lot better than store bought, but it sure does take a lot longer though.

Bless your heart Nik, maybe I need to change my name to Biscuits. lol Right after Judy and I got married we referred to each other as butterbean and ham hock. lol Kinda goes together ya know.

I don't fix biscuits from scratch too much, to hard to get the flour off the ceiling. I ain't kiddin, when I even touch flour it will be everywhere. I buy the big canned biscuits and cook a whole pound of sausage and a pound of bacon, that way we can have a biscuit and bacon or sausage if we are hungry in the morning. Just wrap a biscuit and sausage in a paper towel and nuke for 20 seconds and there ya go.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I think mine is 6” as well...I only have two of them...I have another Big Daddy biscuits
> in the fridge...I think my next pot pie I’ll make with ground beef and some veggies
> with a creamy brown gravy. It’s so easy to whip these up with the big Daddy biscuits,
> and fun too!


Yes lots of combinations to use in a pot pie.
One reason I got 6 of them is so I can make more that 2 at a time and help to reduce the amount of stuff I have to do every day. Thinking about a thread "Things you do to make your kitchen work easier" or something like that.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Yes lots of combinations to use in a pot pie.
> One reason I got 6 of them is so I can make more that 2 at a time and help to reduce the amount of stuff I have to do every day. Thinking about a thread "Things you do to make your kitchen work easier" or something like that.


Yes, as long as you’re making two, you might as well make six, and freeze four...When I make sauce - like marinara sauce, I always make extra and freeze in two cup containers...this way I always have one ready for chicken or pork chop parmagana, or eggplant parmagana...or even pizza...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I need a bigger freezer. Ours is full of meat. Well 4 hams to make pulled pork, I also get the fresh hams sliced into steaks and 4 chickens to make stock and can the stock and meat.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooley, where did you get the 6 anchor hocking pie plates?link?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Amazon still the same price. They should arrive by tomorrow. I got a Prime 30 day free trial. 



https://www.amazon.com/Anchor-Hocking-Basics-6-Inch-Plate/dp/B00GX5H8NS/ref=sr_1_1?crid=29I2LAV0QGYGG&dchild=1&keywords=anchor+hocking+6+inch+pie+plate&qid=1602861511&sprefix=anchor+hocking+6%22%2Caps%2C194&sr=8-1


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks, it’s for a friend.


----------

